# What size brake blocks & inner tubes for a Trek 1.2 ?



## mikeyw (30 Dec 2008)

I'm just ordering some bits from wiggle and am going to get some better brake pads for my Trek 1.2 (defaults are poor) - how do you know what pads are compatible ?...think I may try the kool stop salmons (can't see them on wiggle)

Also what size innertubes do i need - may as well get some spares.

TIA,
Mike.


----------



## RedBike (30 Dec 2008)

If you look on the sidewalls of your tyres it will say something like 700 x 25c.
The first figure represents the circumfrence, the second the width. 

Inner tubes have three numbers. The first is the circumfrence (700c). 
The second two are the range of tyres widths that the tube will fit. 
Say 700x23-28 will fit 700c tyres from 23mm wide to 28mm wide.


----------



## mikeyw (30 Dec 2008)

Found the Salmons - about £6 a pair

Went for some vredesteins innertubes at £3 a go - on a presta 35mm valve.....is this valve size fairly standard ?


----------



## mikeyw (30 Dec 2008)

Thanks Red - rand the bike shop and they reckon the Trek 1.2 needs 700c 18-25mm which i ordered.


----------



## Tynan (30 Dec 2008)

never heard of brake pad sizes


----------



## zacklaws (30 Dec 2008)

You will also find the tyres very poor too when it comes to punctures. On average I have been puncturing about every 70 miles at a guess. The final straw was yesterday and today I replaced them with "Shwalbe Marathon Plus". I have never had a puncture on the ordinary "Marathons" on my other bike so hopefully I will never puncture on these. Only problem is they do not run so fast as the original ones on the Trek and could feel the drag when I went for a test ride..

On changing them I found the front tyre which punctured the most had a lot of cuts and little splits in it whereas the back was in perfect condition.


----------



## Paulus (31 Dec 2008)

mikeyw said:


> Found the Salmons - about £6 a pair
> 
> Went for some vredesteins innertubes at £3 a go - on a presta 35mm valve.....is this valve size fairly standard ?



35mm valves are standard for normal rims. Deep section rims need 52mm valves bcause of the space between the inside and outside of the rim.


----------

